# Bank of America and the 2nd Amendment?



## goats (Mar 13, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has had problems purchasing a gun or ammunition with a Bank of America card-debit or CC. 

Rumors are spreading fast that BofA is stopping payment for purchase of ammo or guns.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't heard anything. How would they know what I'm purchasing?


----------



## whitetailassassin (Oct 16, 2012)

Scott K said:


> I haven't heard anything. How would they know what I'm purchasing?


Everytime you swipe plastic, they know what is being purchased.


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm sure you know that better than I do, but how do they know?


----------



## whitetailassassin (Oct 16, 2012)

Scott K said:


> I'm sure you know that better than I do, but how do they know?


When one makes a debit or credit transaction, the transaction runs through a computer. It stores the purchase, time of purchase, whether its a credit or debit purchase. Everything has a upc code. If the company issuing the card wanted to prevent any type of purchase, be it ammo or milk, they could do so. For example, I have a card that will not pay for gasoline unless pay via debit.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

whitetailassassin said:


> When one makes a debit or credit transaction, the transaction runs through a computer. It stores the purchase, time of purchase, whether its a credit or debit purchase. Everything has a upc code. If the company issuing the card wanted to prevent any type of purchase, be it ammo or milk, they could do so. For example, I have a card that will not pay for gasoline unless pay via debit.


 Yep, this is why talk about increasing gun registration is all posturing to fool the public. Unless you pay cash for everything they already know what you have and the banks probably make good money selling the info to their buddy's in DC. In fact, the gun makers probably turn a pretty penny selling their warranty lists too so that covers cash purchases of new guns. Then there is your internet provider and google/yahoo/bing who track everything you look at and sell it to *advertisers*. You might have guns your wife doesn't know about but not any that the Feds will be surprised by.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Nope, I bought to a couple black guns and a new pistol with my BofA card.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

whitetailassassin said:


> Everytime you swipe plastic, they know what is being purchased.


False. They know the amount and place of business.


----------

